# 2nd cycle nearly cancelled......but



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well went to clinic Monday morning at 7.30am and all was now well AGAIN, had more follies but they were only 8.2 and 7.9 and another at 6.3mm we have been told all along that follies need to be about 12-14mm but Monday a nurse told me i had to get them to 18mm, i am totally confused all literature we have been given states that they have to be 12-14mm not 18mm, anyway was told to go home and ring back as no doctors were at the clinic till at least 9.30am at it was only 8.15am, so rang down at 10.30 (thought i would give them some time to decide what to do) and i was told to come back down as my thyroxine level were low from a blood test i had had months ago, so i am now on 25 micrograms of levothyroxine and we have to go back Thursday morning for another scan to see what is happening, but i have been told by my mum who is a nurse that this drug takes at least 4 weeks to kick in and work, but i only have until Thursday morning.  I am so confused we are getting different opinions from different member of staff and my hubby is really cheesed off as well, as we are getting so confused, anyone else had this drug and succeeded with IUI? HELP..... I AM GOING MAD


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you are having all these contradictions - it's hard at the best of times, let alone when you can't get a straight answer.

I have had 3 iui's and with each one the goal was to get 1 follie at 18.

Hope you can get some answers on the meds

Hugs Emma x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 

I was the same,on my first go of iui I was told my follies had to be 18m.I hope this is of some help? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.



Francine xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

my follies have needed to be 18-20mm before trigger shot, hope that helps, good luck

strawbs xxx


----------



## rachelb (Jun 5, 2007)

I just read your post about your thyroid meds with great interest.  i wondered if you ever got an anwser about the medication and how long it needed to kick in.  I have been put on the same meds as you in the last week and am due to start IVF in the next few days. Like you, I am worried that i don't have enough time for my levels to improve. It would be really helpful to hear from you if you have any advice. My TSH level is 3.89 and my doctor wants it to drop to around 2.


I hope your cycle went well 

Many thanks 

Rachel


----------

